# Quick Job For A Horizontal Mill



## Arved (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## ChuckB (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow!! Your skills and your work really humbles me..


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 16, 2011)

I love horiz mills and always did since i started running them 35 years ago...Bob


----------

